# Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?



## Andal (13. Juni 2013)

Man liest ja ständig im Forum, wie nach speziellstem Spezialgerät gefragt wird. Mich würde ja wirklich interessieren, wie viel von dem Zeug nach ersten nicht so dollen Erfahrungen in der hintersten Ecke landet?

Bei mir ist es zum Beispiel das Drop Shot Zeug. Gekauft, drei mal gefischt und dann, obwohl ich damit gefangen habe, ad acta gelegt. Mit dieser "Parkinson-Fischerei" kann ich einfach nichts anfangen. Man muss ja nicht alles machen, obwohl man es könnte.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

So geht es mir mit einer Jerke samt zugehöriger 5000er Abu Multi.
Ich habe trotz einiger Versuche erst zwei Hechte mit dem Gerät fangen können.Dies liegt aber meiner Meinung nach am Gewässer,weil der Baggersee recht tief ist,spielt sich auch das ganze Räuberleben in der Tiefe ab.Es ist bei uns eine absolute Ausnahme, wenn man überhaupt mal einen Fisch an der Oberfläche rauben sieht!

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Immer mal wieder zur Abwechslung.
Wir haben z.b. in unserem Gewässergebiet (Main+See) verschiedenste Gegebenheiten, so haben wir am Main z.b. n Zementwerk, welches ne Schiffsanlegestelle hat. Von der Anlegestelle senkrechts aufs Wasser sinds 2m, dann Wassertiefe von ca. 6m.

Da z.b. auf große Barsche und Zander dropshot.

Dann an der Staustufe hinterm Auslauf mit Rapfenblei, schweren Löffeln, etc.
Vor der Staustufe eher Gufi.
Im See wiederrum sehr viel auf Karpfen.


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Schön für dich, aber eigentlich wollte ich deine "Leichen" im Keller kennenlernen.


----------



## 2911hecht (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Das ist alles Ansichtssache,ich verstehe vollkommen das man ohne Erfolge zu haben,solchen Sachen kein Glauben schenkt!Jeder sollte seine Erfahrungen mit Ködern jeglicher Art selbst machen,wenn es bei Gewässer A nicht klappt heißt es aber nicht das es im Gewässer B genauso ist!Das Drop Shot System hat selbst in den Boddengewässern seine Freunde gefunden.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*



Andal schrieb:


> ...Mit dieser "Parkinson-Fischerei" kann ich einfach nichts anfangen. Man muss ja nicht alles machen, obwohl man es könnte.


Volle Zustimmung.

Auch bei mir das DS-Equipment...
Ich kram das zwar jeden Winter immer wieder hervor, aber nach 20Minuten am Wasser (gefühlten 20Std. bei diesem lahmarschigen Zupf-Zupf) ist der Kram wieder schneller im Keller als ein Franzose beim ersten Schuß.

Ich vermute aber, da sind so eine Ideen im Keller beerdigt worden, muss mal nachschauen, was ich evtl. reanimieren...


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Hallo...!?

Ich schreib hier nicht gegen Drop Shot als Methode. Ich habe es lediglich als Beispiel für eine falsche Investition meinerseits genannt. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Stralsund (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Meine 2 Leichen wurden schon genannt.
1. Jerk-Set ... Ron Thomson Rute, Okuma Multi, viele teure von Elfen geschnitzte Jerks - jetzt liegt der Mist da
2. Drop-Shot ... Skeletor 2 - 12, Shimano-Rolle, viele lustige farbige Gummiwürmer - macht sich ganz wunderbar neben meiner Jerkrute |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Nachtrag: da steht auch noch eine 8m Kopfrute...

die 5m hab ich ja noch so alle paar Jahre mal zum KöFis stippen in der Hand. Aber diese Bahnschranke... 

Kopfrutenangelei ist auch nie meins geworden.
Mit vernünftigem Equipment wäre das vielleicht anders, aber die damaligen Glasprügel, die ein Normalverdiener sich leisten konnte, haben mir die Nummer ausgetrieben.


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Bei mit ist es die8 meter Stelfischrute,einmal gebraucht und vom Winde verweht...
Dann die Jerkbaitrute,ohne Rolle ist auch einsam im Keller


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*



Andal schrieb:


> Schön für dich, aber eigentlich wollte ich deine "Leichen" im Keller kennenlernen.



Falsch verstanden 

Aber jetzt^^

Bei mir sins ein kompletter "Schraubenkoffer" voll mit Gummiwürmern, Krebsen, etc, den ich mal geschenkt bekommen hab.
So viele kann ich auch in meinem ganzen Leben nich abreißen^^


----------



## weserwaller (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Viele, viel zu kleine Wobbler denen ich nicht widerstehen konnte obwohl ich nicht einmal Verwendung für so kleines Krams habe .


----------



## Ein_Angler (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Bei mir ist es die Feederute, die kann ich auf den Tod nicht ausstehen, gekauft einmal gefischt und für untauglich für meine Angelei befunden. Da nehme ich lieber normale Grundruten oder Karpfenruten, und werfe den Futterkorb so auch an die gleiche stelle, Glöckchen dran, und schon muss ich nicht ständig auf die durch gebogene Spitze starren. 

Auch habe ich mich mit der Jerkbaitangelei vertan, aber auch nicht richtig ausprobiert, bzw. die falsche Rolle für die schweren Baits gekauft, so das es einfach keinen Spaß machte. Eine grosse Cardiff werden ich mir mal holen, und einen neuen Anlauf wagen.


----------



## Purist (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Leichen im Keller? Ich habe noch zwei Typen Boiliestopper, Boilienadel und Karpfenbleie im Kasten, die ich seit geschätzten 18 Jahren nicht mehr angerührt habe. Ebenso gammelt ein uralter Boilieroller im Keller #c Damals testete ich aus, womit ich schneller Erfolg an bestimmten Gewässern auf Karpfen haben würde, Boilies waren und sind es bis heute nicht. |rolleyes Noch schlimmer ist wohl nur ein halbvoller Plastikbehälter "Kremkus Blau", das Zeug riecht heute noch wie vor 20 Jahren und war mein erster und letzter "Fertigfutterzusatz". Füttere ich heute an, geht's in den Discounter, dafür brauche ich keine Angelläden. 

Ansonsten: Eine 48gr Pose, noch nie benutzt, keine Ahnung wo die herkommt. |kopfkrat
Gerät kaufe ich eigentlich nicht für den Keller, daher habe ich weder Winkelpicker/Schwingspitzen noch Feederleichen herumliegen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Bei mir steht eine Felchenrute schon ewig rum.Ein Lowrance HDS 5 hat es auch noch nicht mit zum angeln geschaft,weil ich immer noch den ollen Kasten von 1993, ein X 55 mitnehme und damit nach wie vor zufrieden bin.


----------



## Andy-583 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Bei mir im Keller liegt ein Kajak, dass ich mal günstig geschossen habe.

Bei der Probefahrt (natürlich nach dem Kauf #d) hat sich herausgestellt, dass das Ding so wackelig ist, dass man Mühe hat, nicht im Wasser zu liegen! Am geplanten Angeln vom Kajak aus ist nichtmal dran zu denken! #q


----------



## thanatos (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

bei mir sind es die Pieper.günstig bei Ebay ergattert,weil alle so was
haben einmal montiert ,nach 10 min ausgeschaltet,ich muß nicht 
vor Schreck vom Hocker springen wie ne Flatterratze meine Schnur
probiert hat.Sitze eh bei meinen Ruten und wenn ich müde bin
geht´s da Heme ins Bette.Solange ich mit meinen alten Methoden 
beim spinnen noch fange brauche ich nix zum jurken ,jiggeln,hibbeln
und zibbeln was nur mein Geld kostet und nur rumsteht,hab leider 
nur zwei Hände und die sind in den meisten Fällen mit einer Rute
genug beschäftigt.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht eine Felchenrute schon ewig rum.Ein Lowrance HDS 5 hat es auch noch nicht mit zum angeln geschaft,weil ich immer noch den ollen Kasten von 1993, ein X 55 mitnehme und damit nach wie vor zufrieden bin.



Verkaufste das HDS5  ? 

Bei mir is es auch das scheiß Renkenzeug was ich mir mal angeschafft hab, aber das is einfach nicht meins. Egal ob Renken heben oder mim Stopsl. Die Fische sind einfach zuklein  Da komm ich mir vor wie beim Köderfischen, bzw ab und an is es Köderfischen^^


----------



## Micha85 (14. Juni 2013)

Andy-583 schrieb:


> Bei mit im Keller liegt ein Kajak, dass ich mal günstig geschossen habe.



Wenn meinvorposter schon anfängt: verkaufstes evtl? 

Bei mir liegen noch einige Kisten Gummifische rum. Hab für die Biester, obwohl ich mit ihnen schon gefangen habe, einfach nichts über.

Hab vor kurzem noch einen letzten Anlauf mit den Dingern genommen und mal Vertikalfischen ausprobiert. 
Dabei habe ich dann festgestellt das auch die Baitcastrolle bei mir irgendwie kaum eine daseinsberechtigung hat.


----------



## docihh (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Moin,

die Nummer kenne ich auch. Hatte mir vor ca.8 Wochen 5 Ruten fürs Forellen Fischen gekauft. Natürlich in 3 längen damit man immer alles der Situation anpassen kann. 

jetzt habe ich sie 2 x gefischt. Die Ruten sind OK gute Aktion,leicht.......... aber mir ist das Handteil zur kurz :-(((

VG
Bernd


----------



## bacalo (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

In den zurückliegenden Dekaten versprach die Werbung viel. Z. B. habe ich noch unzählige Jig-Haken mit den kleinen Spinnerblättchen. 
Auch steht eine hochwertige Fliegenausrüstung im Schrank, sollte doch wieder mal an den Bach.

Tja, mein Tackledealer ist reich.

Auch "bewahre" ich die alten Gespliesten vom Vater auf.


----------



## Seele (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Kang klar meine Stippe, im Urlaub als Bub in Schweden gekauft, sicher 10 mal an die verschiedensten Ecken der Welt und Vereinsgewässer geschleift, und insgesamt war sie dann doch 10min im Wasser. Dafür hab ich immerhin 3 komplette Montagen versenkt, das finde ich schon bemerkenswert  
Drop Shot ging mir auch so, allerdings bin ich einfach nicht der Spinfischer oder Vertikalangler, das habe ich von vorn herein gewusst.

Achja und zig Gummifische liegen noch rum und Jig Haken, ich hab glaube aber geschafft die meisten zu verschenken. Das mag ich am Meer, aber nicht in D wo dann alle 5 Jahre bei uns mal was drauf beißt. Dafür kauf ich mir fast jedes mal einen wenn ich ins Geschäft gehe, weil ich ja eigentlich Zander fischen will.....zumindest so lange bis ich am Wasser stehe.


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Ich hab mich mal vor einigen Jahren zu einem Fliegenfischer Kurs angemeldet. Ich habe mir alles gekauft, was ein Fliegenfischer braucht. Rute, Rolle, handgebundene Fliegen,  und das ganze drum herum...Kescher etc. Den Kurs hab ich "verschlafen" und mich nicht mehr drum gekümmert. Ich war nicht einmal mit dem Gerödel am Wasser.:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*



> ich hab glaube aber geschafft die meisten zu verschenken.


Ich hab auch nicht viel "Schrott" im Keller, weil ich das meiste auch wegeschenkt hab, was ich nicht wirklich brauche..

Lange gebraucht hab ich dafür aber mit Brandungsgerödel..

Dachte immer, ich brings vielleicht doch nochmal zum Einsatz...

Aber mit Spinnrute hat man auch an der Küste weniger zu schleppen..

Also kams dann doch noch weg..


----------



## wobbler68 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Hallo

Die erste Leiche ist auch eine 8m Kopfrute.#d
Einfach unpraktisch für mich.Die Fische sind meist außer Reichweite oder das Kraut ist im weg.Da nehme ich lieber meine "alte Stippe "mit Rolle.

Die zweite ist eine 2-teilige Karpfen Rute .
Blöd zu transportieren und der Griff ist mir einfach zu lang#q.Da macht mir das Angeln damit keinen Spaß.|uhoh:
Etliche Karpfen bis 80 cm(ich wiege nicht)habe ich mit meinen Tele Ruten fangen können.Da stört es den Karpfen nicht, das er nicht an einer "Karpfenrute"gebissen hat.

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Shadrap (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Bei mir sind es Kunstköder, vor allem Wobbler, die mehr oder weniger nutzlos herumliegen. Im Laufe der Jahre haben sich einfach zu viele angesammelt. Viele davon fische ich überhaupt nicht mehr, weil ich sie im Verlustfall nicht mehr nachkaufen kann.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Bei mir sind es Köder unter 10cm, angefixt von der kleinköderangelei wurden
 die boxen geflutet und nun stehen sie da die kleinen Kunstwerke...

Die Wäscheleinenfuchtelei musste natürlich auch mit eigenem Gerät praktiziert werden, ein Glück konnte ich noch einen bekannten mit dem Zeug glücklich machen. Wahrscheinlich bis auch er es weiter verschenkt...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Meine "Leiche" klingt auf den ersten Blick für viele Angler vermutlich etwas ungewöhnlich: 2 Carp Sounder ROC Bissanzeiger. Ich trage sie seit 1 Jahr in meiner Tasche spazieren, ohne sie je eingesetzt zu haben, und das wird sich absehbar nicht ändern.

Der Grund ist recht einfach: Wenn ich tagsüber fische, ist der knatternde Freilauf meiner Okuma Carp Distance völlig hinreichend als Bissanzeiger.


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch eine Baitcast-Combo als Leiche auf dem Dachboden liegen. Vom Wahn angesteckt, gekauft, ausprobiert und nicht mit klargekommen. Nach einigen Versuchen lag sie dann rum, und da sie nicht billig war, hab ich sie im zweiten Anlauf endlich verkaufen können. Glück gehabt!

Eine Karpfenrute hab ich auch seit 4 Jahren auf dem Dach. Ein Mal war sie schon komplett montiert, aber an dem Wochenende war ich erst mit der Spinne unterwegs, dann wurde das Wochenende wegen Daurregen und undichtem Schirm abgebrochen... Hab sie auch schon drei mal mit nach Dänemark gekarrt, aber am Strand dann doch die Spinnrute mit Buttlöffel genommen. Vielleicht wirds dieses Jahr was |rolleyes
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## skally (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

1. Exori Trout Bait Former! (zum glück war der net teuer)  
2.Shimano  Kunstköder Umhänge Tasche. (war eigentlich zum Mefo Watangler gedacht  für den krimsbims. 2 x benutzt dann gab`s ne JW Bauchtasche die weeeeit  komfortabler ist!) 
3.Angelhocker vom Discounter! :-(  (Da ist jeder Stein an der Ostsee gemütlicher)
4.Shimano Forcemaster 3,1m 20g-50g WG.
Reines Opfer.... Wurde normal gefischt... Mussten aber schon 8! Ringe getauscht werden.. Hab kein Spaß mehr damit! 
Als vor längerem ist einfach der Spitzenring im Mefodrill abgeknickt, seitdem soll sie doich verrecken! ;-/

Beste Grüße


----------



## schwarzbarsch (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*

Hatte mir vor 2 Jahren auch mal ne Baitcast Combo zugelegt, kam aber gar nicht damit zurecht. Vor nem Monat hab ich sie dann verkauft. Ich komme mit Stationärrollen einfach besser klar.


----------



## entspannt (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Bei mir sind es auch 2 teilige Karpfenruten die Teile sind einfach zu lang zum Transportieren. Daneben stand auch mal eine Jerkbait Rute die ist aber schon zu ebay gewandert. Die Karpfenruten werde ich aber trotzdem behalten da Sportex blank mit Multirollen beringung und triggergriff. Das macht wenn ich sie auspacke schon Spaß.....


----------



## olaf70 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

In Reihenfolge der entstandenen Kosten:

- Brandungsgerödel 
- Pilkrute + Rolle
- ca. 5 Pfund Kunstköder jeglicher Art und Farbe


----------



## pike-81 (14. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Habe auch unzählige Kunstköder. Hab vor kurzem noch versucht den Großteil mit ins Boot zu nehmen. Davon bin ich aber abgekommen. Man weiß ja schließlich, was läuft. Da reichen ein oder zwei Boxen.
Trotzdem kaufe ich fleißig weiter. Oft will ich im Laden einen bestimmten Bait nachkaufen. Den gibt es natürlich nicht mehr an der Wand, dann kommen halt drei neue mit&hellip;
@entspannt: Karpfenruten für Multirollen von Sportex ???
Petri


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Na gut - oute mit dann auch mal;

el Bissanzeiger,  Feederrute + dazugehöriger Tüddelkram
Eine Sonderstellung nehmen bei mir die Wobbler ein - hab's mal wirklich ernst betreiben wollen und dementsprechend umfangreich eingekauft,  aber bin dann doch wieder zu Spinnern, Jigs und Löffelblinkern zurückgekehrt. 

Mal schauen, ob einer meiner Bengels daß Zeug recyclen wird


----------



## daci7 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Exfreund meiner Perle ... 

Bei mir sinds auch die Brandungsstöcker - 2x Rute, Rolle, Keulenschnur gekauft und nie gebraucht den Kram.
Als nächstes die Fliegenpeitsche ... zwei Urlaube lang hat der Enthusiasmus gereicht, dann wurds mir zu öde 
Naja, und dann hab ich 'ne Menge Ruten und Rollen im Keller, die ich eigentlich schon ersetzt habe, aber trotzdem nicht abgeben will/kann ... 4-5 Spinnruten, zwei Heavy Feederruten,  eine leichte Feeder, zwei dreiteilige Hechtruten, eine Zanderrute ... und das ganze dann meist + entsprechender Rolle.
Die Brandungsstöcker und die Fliegenpeitsche bleiben da, weil ich selbst nochmal Lust bekommen *könnte* und der Rest bleibt da, weil der Nachwuchs im Bekanntenkreis langsam signifikant wächst und ich natürlich alle infizieren werden 

#h


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Ich habs mir ja bis jetzt verkniffen, Brandungsausrüstung zu holen. Für einen Urlaub lohnt sich das ja nicht... Jetzt fahren wir zum vierten (und garantiert nicht letzten) Mal. Vielleicht werden es doch keine Leichen im Keller und ich sollte mal einkaufen gehen :q?


----------



## labralehn (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Wenn ich Angelzeug geschenkt bekomme, so landet das meistens umgehend im Keller.
Ich sage den Leuten immer, wenn sie mir etwas Gutes tun wollen, so sollen sie mir ja kein Angelzeug schenken und was machen die Leute ...
Wenn ich mir etwas Gutes tun will, so besorge ich es mir selber.
Irgendwann fliegt das gesammelte Zeug im Keller immer mal wieder nach und nach auf den Müll.


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*



labralehn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir etwas Gutes tun will, so besorge ich es mir selber. Irgendwann fliegt das gesammelte Zeug im Keller immer mal wieder nach und nach auf den Müll.


Ich hoffe, der Ferkelfahnder lobt Dich für Deine Hygiene :q

Abgesehen davon: Ich lasse mir meistens Gutscheine für den Angelladen schenken. Alles andere ist mir auch zu riskant...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## erikmelzer (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Allgemein sind es bei mir die Spinner!
mit denen hab ich das Spinfischen begonnen, hatte auch gute Erfolge, aber das Zeug verdrallt einfach oft die Schnur, selbst mit den besten Wirbeln und ich finde daran einfach keinen Gefallen mehr.


----------



## willite (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Es gab vor ein paar Jahren mal einen Winter, da konnte man bei uns *Eisangeln*.
Also Rütchen gekauft, Köder und natürlich einen Eisbohrer. Dann 3 Wochen Stress gehabt und als es wieder ruhiger wurde kam das Tauwetter.
Seit dem gab es keinen eisangeltauglichen Winter mehr und das Gerödel liegt unbenutzt im Keller. Aber, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...


----------



## Andy-583 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Wenn meinvorposter schon anfängt: verkaufstes evtl?
> 
> Bei mir liegen noch einige Kisten Gummifische rum. Hab für die Biester, obwohl ich mit ihnen schon gefangen habe, einfach nichts über.
> 
> ...




Ich mache am Wochenende mal n paar Bilder und schicke Dir ne private Nachricht mit Preisvorstellung! Ich komme denke ich nicht mehr zum Fahren! #h


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*



willite schrieb:


> Es gab vor ein paar Jahren mal einen Winter, da konnte man bei uns *Eisangeln*.
> Also Rütchen gekauft, Köder und natürlich einen Eisbohrer. Dann 3 Wochen Stress gehabt und als es wieder ruhiger wurde kam das Tauwetter.
> Seit dem gab es keinen eisangeltauglichen Winter mehr und das Gerödel liegt unbenutzt im Keller. Aber, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...


Gibts bei Euch Forellenseen? Da wird das im Winter auch immer mal angeboten, und die frieren leichter zu als viele "normale" Gewässer.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

bei mir sind das fast keine leichen, das ist schon ein ganzer friedhof 

forellenruten, fliegenpeitsche, brandungsruten, kopfrute und was nicht alles sonst noch.
alles was nicht mit dem karpfenangeln zu tun hat steht eigentlich zu 99% unbenutzt im keller und selbst 2 sätze karpfenruten stehen meist nur gelangweilt herum |rolleyes

aber das ist ok so, so haben die spinnen im keller was zum spielen und meine bessere hälfte kann sich an meinen alten angelsachen austoben wenn sie mal was braucht was sie selbst nicht hat.


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Meine Leichen sind gottseidank übersichtlich... Brandungsrute, Brandungsrolle und eine 220 g Pilke.
Brandungsangeln ist nicht mein Fall, das Gerät "billig", so dass es kein großer Verlust ist. Die 220 g Pilke (Zebco Dyna Pilk Platinum) wurde mir 1999 von meinem Tackledealer als Ostseepilke verkauft. War zwar ein Schweinepreis für einen geilen Stock, aber wurde nie (!) genutzt...
Normalerweise bin ich recht vielseitig am Wasser unterwegs, wenngleich die letzten Wochen eher nur mit einer Rute. So hält sich gottseidank der brachliegende Teil des "Großgeräts" in Grenzen.


----------



## Christian1987S (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Wenn einer was verkaufen will. PN an mich.


----------



## Sinned (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Bei mir lagern nur Sachen, die ich noch brauche, oder denke, dass ich sie irgendwie, irgendwann, irgendwo noch brauchen werde. Den Rest verschenke ich oder verkaufe ich bei ebay.
btw: Ich führe gerade Jugendliche, die ich in dem Heim, in dem ich arbeite ans angeln heran. Falls ihr Sachen zu verschenken habt, dann freuen diese sich natürlich.
Und die Freude ist groß:


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Ruten - es sind bei mir die Ruten.
Da habe ich kein "Händchen" für... .
Von den ca. 60 Teilen sind bestimmt 40 eher nicht so gut.
Das lerne ich nie... .
3 Dutzend Bleigussformen.
Einige Groß der verschiedensten Kunstköder.
Etliche Kilometer Schnur.
Das Übliche halt... .
Petri


----------



## Knispel (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Nix mehr .... Alles verkauft oder an Jugendlichen Anfängern verschenkt und von den Erlösen in noch älteres Gerät aus der Zeit meines Vaters und Großvaters investiert ....
PS : Das fischen mit diesen - wie sagte einmal ein Sportsfreun "Uraltknochen" macht mir viel Spass.


----------



## benihana (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Habe in der letzten Woche eine große EBay Aktion gestartet. Unter anderem eine komplette angelausrüstung mit spinnrute, karpfenrute, Rod pod und so weiter verkauft. 
Trotzdem, teure feeder liegt nach einmaligem Gebrauch seit einem Jahr im keller. Größter Block sind aber eindeutig die wobbler, kistenweise liegen die Dinger rum, ans Wasser gehen immer nur so 7-8 Stück. Die anderen gehen als nächstes. Kann man dann direkt in die neuen kellerleichen investieren...


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Ob der ganzen Leichen bin ich ja beruhigt. Wir Angler sind halt alle Jäger, Sammler und ein bisschen Messies!


----------



## Kauli11 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*



labralehn schrieb:


> Wenn ich Angelzeug geschenkt bekomme, so landet das meistens umgehend im Keller.
> Ich sage den Leuten immer, wenn sie mir etwas Gutes tun wollen, so sollen sie mir ja kein Angelzeug schenken und was machen die Leute ...
> Wenn ich mir etwas Gutes tun will, so besorge ich es mir selber.
> Irgendwann fliegt das gesammelte Zeug im Keller immer mal wieder nach und nach auf den Müll.


 
TAAAAATÜÜÜÜÜTAAAAATAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

Wo ist der Ferkelfahnder??????????????

Wenn ich mir etwas gutes tun will, |schild-g
so besorge ich es mir selber.

Das ist doch mal eine gute Aussage. :k

Frauen sind nur ein Behelf.#6


----------



## Potti87 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Moin, meine drehbaren oder beringten Leichen konnt ich recht häufig wieder veräussern.

Diverse Montagen + Zubehör zum Angeln mit Köfi oder Wurm sind meine Leichen die ich auf Lager zu liegen habe.


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Da gibt's ja einen Spruch der auf mein Tackle zutrifft:
Ich hoffe dass wenn ich mal sterbe, meine Frau meine ganze  Angelausrüstung nicht zu dem Preis verkauft, den ich ihr gesagt habe, zu dem ich das Zeug angeblich gekauft habe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jose (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

@ Andal, sorry, body-count ist bei mir nicht: der friedhof ist zu groß nach 45 jahren angelei.
auf der spitze der pyramide stehen zwei aktive spinnruten und eine handvoll quicklebendiger köder.


auf dem friedhof liegen schätze wie devons etc.


wenn ich den mut dazu gefunden habe, werde ich den friedhof schließen.


----------



## fischfreak1 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

also alle die ihre drop shot- sachen und generell kunstköder loswerden wollen können mir gerne eine PN schicken...


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Ich hätte da noch eine 7Meter Bolo anzubieten . Einmal im zorn über meinen Nachbarn gekauft ( der zog mich mit seiner Bolo voll ab während ich mit meiner Feeder kein Land gesehen hatte) . Seit dem niemals gefischt worden , steht nur rum. Achja zwei Brandungsruten mit dazu gehörigen Ständer.


----------



## Stulle (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

eine fliegen rute mit rolle und schnur, kurs gemacht beim abschlußangeln stundenlang mit fliege nix gefangen dann erst mit sreamer 2 forellen bekommen. aber im raum hamburg doch ehr nutzlos das ganze #c

Die brandungsruten sind zwar nicht tot aber aber im koma, an die deutschen küsten werd ich sie nicht mitnehmen#q

und aufgrund meiner allergie gegen weißfische war die winkelpicker rute auch ein flop  (aber die ist eh mitlerweile geklaut)

dann giebs noch den ein oder anderen kunstköder die nicht die erwartungen erfüllen konnten


----------



## bennyhill (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Sänger Iron Claw Damokles in *3m*, ist im Gegensatz zur 270 eine Katastrophe.....
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## schmutzpuckel (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Bei mir ist es der Kleinkram. Bei jedem Besuch im Angelladen habe 
ich immer irgendwelche Sachen auf Vorrat wegen Preisvorteil gekauft.
Ich war mal vor 2 Wochen in meinem Angelkeller und habe 4, schon vergessene, Tüten mit Kleinkram gefunden inkl. Kassenbeleg|kopfkrat.
Tiroler Hölzl, Sbirolinos, Paternoster und Gummis in allen möglichen Formen, Größen und Farben.


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Hi!
Falls das jemand gebrauchen kann..... .


----------



## da Poser (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Och Gott ja, da gibts ne Menge, dass ich mir heute nicht mehr kaufen würde.
Als ich Mitte der 90er wieder mit dem Angeln anfing habe ich wollte ich blauäugig unbedingt eine lange kräftige Telerute haben um auch den großen Karpfen gewachsen zu sein.

Der "freundliche" Angelhändler hat mir dann eine 250 DM Rute angedreht. (Quantum Crypton 6,50m 25-50g)Super für ihn, aber für meine Gewässer - vornehmlich kleine Flüsse und Teiche - völlig Banane.
Dazu eine kleine Browning- Rolle, soweit ok, aber wegen fehlenden Quickstops mittlerweile ausgesondert. 
Darauf hat er mir eine 22er Fireline aufgespult- auaha.
Als Bolorute ansonsten nicht schlecht ist aber seit ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr aus dem Futteral gekommen.

Meine alten Teleruten aus Jugendzeiten habe ich an Jungangler verschenkt, da habe ich mittlerweile bessere.

An Kleinkram habe ich auch genug, der vor sich hinstaubt. Ungefähr 50 Wobbler von denen ich die Hälfte noch nie probiert habe. Als Spinnfischer bin ich eben selten unterwegs.

Meine nächsten Leichen werden wahrscheinlich meine Karpfenruten werden, da ich mir neu die TF Gear Allrounder geholt habe. Bei Bedarf werde ich mir mal bessere Karpfenruten zulegen.

Wahrscheinlich auch meine 3,60m Abu Transmitter Match, weil ich mir eine neue Shakespeare Mach 3XT Lite Match zugelegt habe. Die zusammen mit der Mosella Evo Strong Match decken eigentlich alles ab was ich zum Matchrutenfischen brauche.


----------



## Shadrap (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Falls das jemand gebrauchen kann..... .


 
Und, wie viele PNs hast Du schon bekommen?
Allein die Rapalas dürften in der Bucht einiges bringen. Da lohnt es sich fast schon, jeden Wobbler einzeln anzubieten.


----------



## Pinn (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Nach einigen Angeljahrzehten hat sich bei mir auch einiges an Ruten, Rollen und insbesondere an Kleinzeug angesammelt: Bleie, Futterkörbe, Haken, Gummifische, Posen, Angelpodest fürs Stippen und Feedern, Ruten fürs Feedern und Stippen, Spinnruten sowie Eigenbauten für das Fliegenfischen usw.

Da ich mich seit einigen Jahren aufs Fliegenfischen und Spinnfischen konzentriere, ist das Zeugs für mich entbehrlich. Ich würde das gerne einer Jugendabteilung zur Verfügung stellen.

Hallo Andal, danke für Deine Anfrage nach den Tackle-Leichen. War'n Denkanstoß für mich. #h


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Verkaufste das HDS5  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nee leider nicht,weißt ja wie das ist,erst mal haben.  #d


----------



## Stachelritter 008 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Hab mir vor par Jahren mal 2 Greys Prodigy Plus gekauft um auf Karpfen zu Angeln, hatte sie vielleicht 15 mal im Einsatz.
Und jetzt stehen sie seit 2 Jahren im Keller. Un noch
2 Penn Carisma Senso Pilk 3,60m erst mal aussortiert



Gruß Mike


----------



## Mendez (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

-Jerkbaitrute und Multirolle. Nach 1000 Perücken an der Multi das Zeug in die Ecke geschmissen. Jerks habe ich schon bei der Bucht verkauft.
- DS Ausstattung (Haken,Gummis etc).
- Gufis, ganze Kisten voll. Ich hoffe die halten noch die nächsten 20 Jahre bis die dran kommen. Obwohl ich natülich munter weiter kaufe. "Die kosten ja fast nix"...


----------



## 42er barsch (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

hi,

ich habe aus einem nachlass noch ein paar alte ruten im keller.

sind zum teil bambusruten, auch gesplieste, und ein paar steck und teleskop-ruten u.a. von sportex.

wenn jemand interesse hat, PN an mich.

wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind auch noch ein paar kleinteile dabei.

ein hakenlöser im bambus-köcher z.b. und hakenlösezange plus anglermesser von herbertz.
ein alter kescher ist meines wissens auch noch irgendwo gelagert und mehrere setzkescher sind auch noch eingemottet.

von noch "aktiven" ruten,rollen und kleinteilen will ich gar nicht erst reden ( schreiben ) LOL

gruss


----------



## Dakarangus (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Ich bemühe mich, unnötiges Gerät zu verkaufen. ich verkaufe bei ebay und in foren. ich hab es nämlich gern ordentlich und übersichtlich.
Ich bin auch ein bewusster Mensch und weiß, was bei mir im Keller lagert, scheint ja nicht bei allen der Fall zu sein  |supergri

Ich hab mal 2 große Schachteln Kunstköder von einem alten befreundeten Angler zu einem sehr guten Preis bekommen, da war einiges bei was ich eigentlich nicht brauche, aber über die Jahre habe ich diese Köder bevorzugt in Hängerträchtigen Gewässerbereichen eingesetzt, das meiste davon ist mittlerweile weg.

Altes Gerät aus meiner Jugend das meinen heutigen Ansprüchen nicht mehr genügte habe ich an einen Anfänger verschenkt.

Dennoch habe ich auch Kellerleichen aus Fehlkäufen, ärgerlich aber leider nicht immer zu vermeiden.
ich habe ein brandungszelt, das wollte ich zum nachtangeln nutzen weil es so praktisch zu transportieren ist, aber es bietet nur einen schwachen Regenschutz, also eher unbrauchbar. dann habe ich noch einen angelstuhl OHNE verstellbare Füße... #q
Eine ultraleichte Spinnrute mit zu kleinen ringen, die ist aber mittlerweile dreiteilig statt ursprünglich zweiteilig, 
billige geflochtene Schnur die nichts taugt, naja eben unverkäufliches zeug...

Und ich habe noch eine komplette Norwegen ausrüstung, von Spinnrute, Riesenkescher, Pilker, über Automatikweste bis 30lbs Gerät, auch vieles davon doppelt für meine Frau, das ist so gesehen auch eine Kellerleiche, steht aber alle 2 jahre mal für eine Woche von den Toten wieder auf :vik:

Ich hab auch noch eine neue ungefischte Penn Special senator 113 linkshand Multirolle, die gebe ich günstig ab, bei Interesse PN


----------



## Philla (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> auch vieles davon doppelt für meine Frau, das ist so gesehen auch eine Kellerleiche, steht aber alle 2 jahre mal für eine Woche von den Toten wieder auf.


 
Die Frau? |bigeyes

#c


----------



## vermesser (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Oh oh, ich habe auch noch genug Leichen...Spinnruten, die durch bessere Nachfolger ersetzt wurden, Grundruten, die ich so nie nutze, weil zu 90% Kuköangler...aua aua, was da an totem Kapital liegt. Schrecklich.

Und das schlimme ist, daß sich ein Verkauf nicht lohnt...wenn man ne ehemals mittelpreisige Spinnrute loswerden will, bringt die ohne Garantie nen Zehner, der Versand ist aber schweineteuer, Verpackungsmaterial hat man auch nicht...und man KÖNNTE es ja brauchen...irgendwann, also Backup usw...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Beim Kelleraufräumen noch gefunden:
Zig Drillinge für Pilker zum tauschen.
Nehm da heute eigentlich nur noch Einzelhaken, wenn nicht gleich Gufis..


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Oh oh, ich habe auch noch genug Leichen...Spinnruten, die durch bessere Nachfolger ersetzt wurden, Grundruten, die ich so nie nutze, weil zu 90% Kuköangler...aua aua, was da an totem Kapital liegt. Schrecklich.
> 
> Und das schlimme ist, daß sich ein Verkauf nicht lohnt...wenn man ne ehemals mittelpreisige Spinnrute loswerden will, bringt die ohne Garantie nen Zehner, der Versand ist aber schweineteuer, Verpackungsmaterial hat man auch nicht...und man KÖNNTE es ja brauchen...irgendwann, also Backup usw...



Was ma hamm, des hamm ma!


----------



## vermesser (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Aber ich brauch auch noch was: Wenn einer ne kurze schwere Rute für Stationärrolle mit einer Länge von bis 2,10 und einem Wurfgewicht von ca. 80 oder auch bis 100 oder 120 Gramm rumzuliegen hat, die sich für kleinere Jerks usw. geeignet ist...einfach mal anbieten.

Über Preis oder Tausch gegen was anderes aus meiner "Leichenhalle" kann man dann reden.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*


...nur damit ich es nicht wieder vergessen:


labralehn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir etwas Gutes tun will, so besorge ich es mir selber.
> Irgendwann fliegt das gesammelte Zeug im Keller immer mal wieder nach und nach auf den Müll.



Hätte nicht gedacht, das jemand das zeug auch noch im Keller sammelt. 












Anfang Juli gibt es wieder eine Ferkelwahl und Du bist natürlich dabei!!!!


----------



## Lommel (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Angeregt von diesem Tröt, hätte ich folgendes an bedürftige Angler anzubieten:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Das Magna Eagle 2 Echolot. Soweit ich das übersehe noch alles komplett. 1991 habe ich noch stolze 275,00 DM berappt, aber nicht wundern die Fischsymbole sehen so ein bisschen nach Pacman aus.


----------



## Angel-Kai (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Bei mir fliegt nur eine alte Telerute von 3m + Rolle und eine Sitzkippe rum...


----------



## Der Altengammer (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Moin, moin,

bevor ich ein Fall für das " Messi -Team " von RTL2 werde,
habe ich mir jetzt angewöhnt bei Zeiten meine Sachen über
EBAY Kleinanzeigen zu verkaufen, nicht nur Angelsachen auch sonstiges Gerödel.
Bei mir war das Problem am Anfang, ich angle offiziell erst seid ca 3 Jahren, das ich nicht genau wusste auf was ich angeln soll.
Ich gehe mit einem Kumpel in der Pampa an seinen Vereinspfützen angeln, dann an der Elbe, die plätschert bei mir an der Haustür vorbei und dann natürlich am Tor zur großen weiten Welt, dem Hamburger Hafen.
Als Anfänger ist man natürlich ein gerngesehener Kunde im Laden. Dann gibt es natürlich auch immer wieder Leidensgenossen mit gutgemeinten Ratschlägen, die Werbung usw.Ich könnte jetzt ewig so weiter machen.
Mich wundert, daß mein Händler noch keinen Italo- Flitzer vor der Tür stehn hat.
Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit hier im Board angemeldet und bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden.
Ihr steht mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und zeigt auch immer günstige Alternativen auf.
Dadurch haben sich meine Ausgaben doch erheblich reduziert und meine Fänge deutlich erhöht. So solls sein.

Ich wünsche Euch Schnullis noch eine schöne Angelsaison.
Olaf


----------



## fordfan1 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Hmm.,na toll,jetzt hast du mich animiert an einem Freitag meinen Keller leerzuräumen...

BTW. bis jetzt keine Leichen,alles ist in "manchmal"  dabei


----------



## Downbeat (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Ich glaub derzeit ist meine einzige Leiche eine 200g Wallerpose, die ich immer schon mal mit zum FoPu nehmen wollte.


----------



## Norrad (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Eine 8m Stippe und ne 4,50er Brandungsrute samt Mörderrolle mit der man Haie erschlagen könnte. 1 mal benutzt #q
Aber musste ich ja unbedingt für den Dänemark Urlaub haben.
Kann ja sein, daß ich mal wieder Urlaub an der Küste mache |supergri Ach, eine 1,75 Baumarktpeitsche hab ich auch noch. Die hat nen Rückgrat wie unsere Politiker


----------



## diemai (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Ich weiß garnicht so 100% genau , was ich da alles noch so liegen habe , .......könnte ich ja aber alles noch 'mal gebrauchen , .......freue mich über jeden "Fund"#c !

Im Mai hab' ich einen 72er und einen 82er Hecht auf einen Eigenbau-Oberflächenköder gefangen , der schon ein mindestens 10jähriges Keller-Dasein gefristet hatte , bevor er 'mal wieder an's Licht durfte , ...hatte ihn damals wohl zu Dunkelhaft verdonnert , weil ich darauf nix gefangen hatte|kopfkrat!

.............is' wohl wie bei der Mode , ....es kommt alles einmal wieder!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Wie bei der wegner'schen Kontinentaldrift. Die Gerätemaßen werden von ungeahnten Kräften in den Keller gedrückt, bis sie irgendwann eine Eruption, wie den Vogel Phönix aus der Asche, wieder nach oben ins Licht befördert.


----------



## diemai (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie bei der wegner'schen Kontinentaldrift. Die Gerätemaßen werden von ungeahnten Kräften in den Keller gedrückt, bis sie irgendwann eine Eruption, wie den Vogel Phönix aus der Asche, wieder nach oben ins Licht befördert.


 
..........so ungefähr , .......aber is' ja ganz schön , irgendwelche längst vergessenen Köder 'mal wieder an's Band zu hängen .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## fordfan1 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Doch,eine habe ich,angeregt von zwei Posts über meinem...

Ne Stippe von SPRO in 7,50,habe ich dreimal mitgehabt,zweimal davon hing die Montage in den Ästen über mir und das dritte mal ging dieser "Stonfo" auf und ich konnte meiner Pose nebst Gerödel hinterherschauen...

Dat ist nicht meins,zum Stippen bin ich zu blöde ;+


----------



## Wollebre (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Eine Penn Sargus 6000 mit Ersatzspule (guter Zustand, beide Spulen umgerüstet auf Carbon Bremsscheiben)
Eine Fin-Nor OFS7500. Nur einmal gefischt. Ebenfalls umgerüstet auf Carbon Bremsscheiben.

Habe komplett auf eine andere Marke umgestellt. Bevor meine Erben die entsorgen, biete ich die auch gern zum Verkauf an. 

Bei Interesse bitte PN

Wolfgang


----------



## Ines (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mal ganz ehrlich - Welche Tackle-Leichen habt ihr im Keller?*

Interessanter Thread.

Eine Shimano-Uptide-Rute und ein paar Teleruten liegen bei mir rum.
Und ein paar Billigrollen aus meinem Wieder-Anfang in den 90er Jahren.


----------

